# How To Cure Heater Burn



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've taken my gibicep pleco of the for sale list to cure his heater burn. I think its a 2nd degree burn. It looks like someone pushed a hot iron in his underbelly! 

I moved him my quarantine tank for now. He looks really weak and I can't even take a picture of it because it doesn't want to "hang on" to the glass for me to get a good angle.

Any advice on curing heater burns???


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

man that has to suck for him, never thought a fish would hug a heater long enough to get 2nd degree burns, wish I could help you out I did a little research on the burn thing , seems the only recommendations is water changes , 25% daily for a week...maybe a little lower than normal temp would help to relieve any pain other than that good luck , hope someone can help out with this


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

It seems like a fish's skin isn't as sensitive as humans. I've had burned bichirs before but only the scales. I have no clue on this one cuz its only a thin skin protecting the belly.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I read on some of the other forums that the skin may peel, so don't be surprised if that happens. Hopefully its not as bad as it looks & he'll recover quickly


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just make sure the water is clean and keep an eye on him, maybe add some salt or melafix to the water if you can. If it isn't looking infected I wouldn't worry.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I added some salt but I think some of my smaller fish or even my FRT bit it earlier. I can see part of the intestine. YUCK


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

O M G!! That makes me want to puke! Not a guy with a strong somatch... especially with a fish that's bigger than regular!
Quarantine him>?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

also heater guards my friend !!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> O M G!! That makes me want to puke! Not a guy with a strong somatch... especially with a fish that's bigger than regular!
> Quarantine him>?


Yup. He's on my QT right now



JUICE said:


> also heater guards my friend !!


Thought about that but I actually never had this problem b4


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What a dumb fish... Hopefully he pulls through, even with an open belly wound :/

Good luck man, best wishes for your pet.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> What a dumb fish... Hopefully he pulls through, even with an open belly wound :/
> 
> Good luck man, best wishes for your pet.


It's like he committed harakiri


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> It's like he committed harakiri


Did he shame his master?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably did. Only got me a couple of votes on charles' contest!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i lost a betta to a heater once, it got itself stuck between the heater and the glass during the night so i woke to a dead fishy


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Probably did. Only got me a couple of votes on charles' contest!


LOL!!!! He cursed u!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Woke up this morning and found out the pleco is dead. RIP pleco


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss man. 


effox said:


> What a dumb fish... Hopefully he pulls through, even with an open belly wound :/
> 
> Good luck man, best wishes for your pet.


A pleco will look for the easiest and safest caves in the tank. He didn't learn about electricity yet. Heater guards as suggested will save one a lot of trouble and headache.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear....RIP pleco


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. You did what you though was best. Rip Pleco


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, the last wound didn't sound like he'd pull through. Sorry to hear that buddy.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh... another RIP in a day! Sorry to hear that~


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sorry for the loss of your pleco. That's rough.


----------

